# Mailproblem: Bei Postfix Installation IP als Hostname angegeben - Hostname unbekannt



## pee (22. Jan. 2011)

hi,

ich bin das "the perfect server"-tutorial für ubuntu 10.04 durchgegangen (= http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3-p4). bei der angabe des hostnames habe ich statt des hostnames die server-ip angegeben. weis nicht welchen hostname ich habe. nehme an, dass dies der grund ist, weshalb ich meinen mailserver (postfix) nicht neustarten kann:


```
/etc/init.d/postfix restart
```
ergibt


```
* Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix
postfix: warning: valid_hostname: numeric hostname: SERVER-IP
postfix: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: SERVER-IP
   ...fail!
```
somit funktionieren auch die e-mail boxen des servers nicht.


wenn ich auf meinem server mit lynx auf snoopmyip.com gehe, so steht auf der seite nur *hosted-by.leaseweb.com* als hostname. doch nach eingabe dieses hostnames komme ich auf die startseite des providers. wenn ich *hostname* in die konsole eingabe, so bekomme ich 

*SERVERNAME.local*

gebe ich 

*SERVER-IP.local*

in die browser-adresszeile ein, so bekomme ich eine "seite nicht gefunden"-meldung.

bei der eingabe von

*SERVER-NAME.hosted-by.leaseweb.com*

gelange ich auf die startseite von leaseweb.

wie erfahre ich nun eindeutig meinen hostname und kann ich mit meinem hostname dann den teil für die installation des postfix-/courier-servers vom howtoforge-tutorial problemlos wiederholen, um meinen mailserver zum laufen zu bringen oder muss ich nochmal alles von vorne installieren, da sonst ispconfig & co. spinnen?

danke im voraus für eure antworten,
-p


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (22. Jan. 2011)

Du hast doch bestimmt eine Domain zum Server oder nicht?Solltest du eine haben so ist der Domainname zum Server der Hostname.


----------



## pee (22. Jan. 2011)

nachdem ich in der /etc/postfix/main.cf die vorkommen von meiner server-ip durch *server1.MEINE-DOMAIN* ersetzt habe, kann ich postfix neu starten. versandte e-mails kommen allerdings nicht an und ich kann auch keine abrufen.

wenn ich in /var/log/mail.log nachsehe, erhalte ich folgende meldungen:



> Jan 22 20:35:35 SKVJ002 postfix/smtp[1182]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
> Jan 22 20:35:35 SKVJ002 postfix/smtp[1182]: 9462658011F: to=<EMPFÄNGER@EMAIL-ADRESSE>, relay=none, delay=0.15, delays=0.14/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
> Jan 22 20:35:35 SKVJ002 postfix/smtpd[32759]: warning: 189-47-UNKENNTLICH.net.br[EINE-IPNUMMER]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
> Jan 22 20:35:40 SKVJ002 postfix/smtpd[32759]: last message repeated 2 times
> ...


----------



## pee (22. Jan. 2011)

hab jetzt unter 

vi /etc/courier/imapd.cnf

und

vi /etc/courier/imapd.cnf

localhost durch den hostname ersetzt. die alten zertifikate gelöscht und sie neu erstellt:

cd /etc/courier
rm -f /etc/courier/imapd.pem
rm -f /etc/courier/pop3d.pem

dann courier neu gestartet

mkimapdcert
mkpop3dcert

anschließend über das ispc panel meine test e-mail adresse gelöscht, ebenso wie die email domain. nachdem ich das e-mail konto neu eingerichtet habe, besteht das problem weiterhin - es erscheinen dieselben fehlermeldungen in der mail.log.

muss ich den server komplett neu installieren oder gibt es eine einfach lösung dieses problems?


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2011)

Stelle sicher dass der komplette hostname in den Dateien:

/etc/hostname
/etc/mailname
/etc/hosts
/etc/postfix/main.cf

richtig eingetragen ist. Das wird mit den Befehlen die Du am Anfang des perfect setup guides ausführst sichergestellt, da ansonsten amavisd nicht richtig funktioniert. Wenn Du das dann korrigiert hast und Dir die Befehle:

hostname

und

hostname -f

beide den korrekten und vollständigen Hostnamen audgeben, dann starte amavisd neu.

Gasz allgemein, wenn nach dem Hostnamen gefragt wird, dann ist es zwingend dass Du den hostnamen und nicht die IP angibst. Sonst kann das setup nicht funktionieren.


----------

